# Abducted child in Wales



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/misc/missing-girl-1325530

Lets hope this ends well


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

it is getting plenty of coverage, hopefully it will work and she will be fine :/


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

f****** paedos, blowtorch the bell ends and stick a funnel up their butts and pour a kettle of hot water down it, wait until they gain consciousness then repeat !


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

How is this a hot deal? I dont see any ransomes?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.itv.com/news/story/2012-10-01/april-jones-missing-five-year-old-girl-in-wales/


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Just shared to my facebook. Hope this turns out ok.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lets hope she turns up safe and well


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

WTF is a 5year old girl doing playing in the street let alone at 19.30 at night when it's dark. ****ing hopeless rough ass parents. Hope she's found alive and well and the perpetrator gets gang raped in prison.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

DianabolLecter said:


> f****** paedos, blowtorch the bell ends and stick a funnel up their butts and pour a kettle of hot water down it, wait until they gain consciousness then repeat !


A chronic colonic :lol:


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Makes me sick how people can take kids, WTF!! Sat here thinking how scared she prob feeling right now if she is still alive that is.

I really hope she is alive and well and home with her parents soon. The people who kidnap/harm/abuse children don't deserve prison, they deserve a lot more!! i would be more than happy to be the one to punish them too! this stuff makes my blood boil!!!


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

Very sad this has happened.

I hope she is found very soon and is ok.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Must find this girl. Hope it isn't paedos who have got her. I have a 5 year old girl, never out of my or the missus's sight. Parents must be frantic.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I hope the little girl is found and then the kidnappers are banged up and the parents prosecuted.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I hope the little girl is found and then the kidnappers are banged up and the parents prosecuted.


X2

I'm away from home and 3 kids in Wales at the moment and even clicking this thread my stomach was churning and rage was building up inside me .

I'll be praying for a safe return for April Jones .


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I hope the little girl is found and then the kidnappers are banged up and the parents prosecuted.


Ive not read the full situation other than she has gone missing, and i am guessing the parents let her go out of their sights...but i imagine they are already being punished for a mistake, cant see a point in dragging them to court and fining them ore putting them on community payback or whatever charge.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Who the fu*k lets a 5 yr old out of there sight ?

Some bastards dont deserve kids.

Hppe they find her unharmed, thats all we can wish for right now.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Allegedly she was out playing on her bike in the street.

As said, the parents will already be going through hell so no point hating on them too much, but no 5yr old daughter of mine would be out in the street at night on her bike without supervision.

Lets hope she turns up safe and whoever is responsible gets what's coming to them.

PS I hope it's not another 'inside' job so to speak and some dodgy uncle is trying to make a few quid.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed on this one


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Heres hoping the she gets found safe and sound, every parents worst nightmare


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Lethagized said:


> WTF is a 5year old girl doing playing in the street let alone at 19.30 at night when it's dark. ****ing hopeless rough ass parents. Hope she's found alive and well and the perpetrator gets gang raped in prison.


Kids play in the street here (South Wales). Just like I did with my brothers and I did when we young. It's actually nice that they can. This story, as horrible as it may be, is not common. The fear of it... another matter. Kids SHOULD play outside.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

have a five year old myself, shes never been further then the back garden by herself, cannot understand what goes through some parent minds, anything for a quiet life, they got that .....


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> Who the fu*k lets a 5 yr old out of there sight ?
> 
> Some bastards dont deserve kids.
> 
> Hppe they find her unharmed, thats all we can wish for right now.


Especially at 7:30pm in the dark... My 5 year old is in bed at that time !!!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mobster said:


> Kids play in the street here (South Wales). Just like I did with my brothers and I did when we young. It's actually nice that they can. This story, as horrible as it may be, is not common. The fear of it... another matter. Kids SHOULD play outside.


I agree mate, me an my mum were just saying exactly the same thing, we always played outside when kids, chances are the person who took her aint even from around there, could even be from up the other end of the country. I have a 10 year old sister and as sad as it is to say these days you cant take your eyes off them for a second, its so scary


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hope they find her.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

makes me worry having a kid the same age


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Mobster said:


> Kids play in the street here (South Wales). Just like I did with my brothers and I did when we young. It's actually nice that they can. This story, as horrible as it may be, is not common. The fear of it... another matter. Kids SHOULD play outside.


Times are changing though mate (or crap like this is reported more) but still its not worth chancing with some of the oddballs that roam our streets, kids should play outside yes, agreed, take them the park, for walks down the woods, out the back, whatever, but keep them in eyesight is a must


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Who the fu*k lets a 5 yr old out of there sight ?
> 
> Some bastards dont deserve kids.
> 
> Hppe they find her unharmed, thats all we can wish for right now.


That's pretty harsh mate, I guess it demends on where you live when you decide to let your kids play out or not. I have 2 kids, 6 and 8 and they play out all the time, the are not very far from the house but yes, they are sometimes out of sight, but I know where they are and they are with their little group of friends who are all around the same age.

I absolute adore my kids and anything bad happening to them would be devastating and it is always biggest concern but it's because I love them, that I let them out to have fun with their friends, to grow up as I did, to just be kids and have fun.

It's the parents call to decide if they think it is safe for their kids to play outside its not their fault that some fcuking sick weirdo may have taken their child away is it, blame the sick fcuk, not the parents.

Of course I don't really know any of the circumstances of this case but just replying to the comment made really, hope she turns up safe and well.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Of course we could keep our kids in the house 24/7 to play video games but that's wrong to.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Speedway:3524357 said:


> That's pretty harsh mate, I guess it demends on where you live when you decide to let your kids play out or not. I have 2 kids, 6 and 8 and they play out all the time, the are not very far from the house but yes, they are sometimes out of sight, but I know where they are and they are with their little group of friends who are all around the same age.
> 
> I absolute adore my kids and anything bad happening to them would be devastating and it is always biggest concern but it's because I love them, that I let them out to have fun with their friends, to grow up as I did, to just be kids and have fun.
> 
> ...


But would you have done the same at 5 yrs old mate, alone in the dark ?

I realise it sounds harsh and l dont apologise. My only concern is what that poor baby might be going thro right now at the hands of some sicko TBH.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> But would you have done the same at 5 yrs old mate, alone in the dark ?
> 
> I realise it sounds harsh and l dont apologise. My only concern is what that poor baby might be going thro right now at the hands of some sicko TBH.


TBH, no, but it's all down to individual circumstances, if she was on her own and it was dark then it does sound a little different but monsters don't only come out in the dark, like I say I don't really know much about this story yet but I certainly will not be jumping on the hate the parents wagon at this stage. What they are proberly going through now I can't even imagine.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Speedway:3524406 said:


> TBH, no, but it's all down to individual circumstances, if she was on her own and it was dark then it does sound a little different but monsters don't only come out in the dark, like I say I don't really know much about this story yet but I certainly will not be jumping on the hate the parents wagon at this stage. What they are proberly going through now I can't even imagine.


And thats fair enough mate but like l say and l stand on my only concern is for that child, not for them.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> And thats fair enough mate but like l say and l stand on my only concern is for that child, not for them.


As is everybody's mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No news is bad news.

Just find the girl ASAP!!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

This is sad news and more than likely won't turn out very well. The person that took her will probably be thinking about how not to get caught which is a bad situation for the girl. If his reason was abuse, then that would have probably happened very quickly given the man hunt that's now in progress. Child abduction rarely ends well unfortunately.

To those saying who lets their kids out at that time etc, it's not as black and white as that. Child maturity, local area, the street you live on and many other variables come into play. I let my kids play out in the street at weekends, my youngest is 4, until it gets dark, often out of our sight. But I have assessed the area we live in to be pretty safe for them to do so, plus my kids are quite aware of strangers. Punishing the parent in court, to whoever suggested it, would serve no purpose whatsoever. What they're probably going through now would make any punishment issued by a court seem like a walk in the park and I can guarantee that the parents of this kid will NEVER let this sort of thing happen again, if they get their kid back alive.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> This is sad news and more than likely won't turn out very well. The person that took her will probably be thinking about how not to get caught which is a bad situation for the girl. If his reason was abuse, then that would have probably happened very quickly given the man hunt that's now in progress. Child abduction rarely ends well unfortunately.
> 
> To those saying who lets their kids out at that time etc, it's not as black and white as that. Child maturity, local area, the street you live on and many other variables come into play. I let my kids play out in the street at weekends, my youngest is 4, until it gets dark, often out of our sight. But I have assessed the area we live in to be pretty safe for them to do so, plus my kids are quite aware of strangers. Punishing the parent in court, to whoever suggested it, would serve no purpose whatsoever. What they're probably going through now would make any punishment issued by a court seem like a walk in the park and I can guarantee that the parents of this kid will NEVER let this sort of thing happen again, if they get their kid back alive.


that was my first thought when i heard the story, that everyone out looking for the kid so quickly may force the abductors hand. its a fcuked up world we live in :confused1:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> that was my first thought when i heard the story, that everyone out looking for the kid so quickly may force the abductors hand. its a fcuked up world we live in :confused1:


Exactly, but unfortunately they'd have 0% chance of finding her without the coverage. It's a catch 22. For every hour that passes where she isn't found the statistics change dramatically. If the intention of the abductor was abuse then he's probably already done that, and now that the coverage has boomed it's even more likely. He'll also, more than likely not want to get caught, and past cases have shown that those who are willing to abduct a child and abuse them, also have it in them to kill them. The police have also got the added problem where they need to use non search qualified people for searching. They have to split people up into groups to search area's they know, which will take a long time. Plus it's in Wales. It doesn't take long to get to an area where it'd be hard to find you.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Exactly, but unfortunately they'd have 0% chance of finding her without the coverage. It's a catch 22. For every hour that passes where she isn't found the statistics change dramatically. If the intention of the abductor was abuse then he's probably already done that, and now that the coverage has boomed it's even more likely. He'll also, more than likely not want to get caught, and past cases have shown that those who are willing to abduct a child and abuse them, also have it in them to kill them. The police have also got the added problem where they need to use non search qualified people for searching. They have to split people up into groups to search area's they know, which will take a long time. Plus it's in Wales. It doesn't take long to get to an area where it'd be hard to find you.


all sadly true.

fingers crossed tho.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Speedway said:


> That's pretty harsh mate, I guess it demends on where you live when you decide to let your kids play out or not. I have 2 kids, 6 and 8 and they play out all the time, the are not very far from the house but yes, they are sometimes out of sight, but I know where they are and they are with their little group of friends who are all around the same age.
> 
> I absolute adore my kids and anything bad happening to them would be devastating and it is always biggest concern but it's because I love them, that I let them out to have fun with their friends, to grow up as I did, to just be kids and have fun.
> 
> ...


In all fairness things are far different these days from when you was 5... I wish things were like they were in the old days... but they are not.. if my kids are out away from the front door!! im out there too. Even if Im just cleaning the car, so I can still see them


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> In all fairness things are far different these days from when you was 5... I wish things were like they were in the old days... but they are not.. if my kids are out away from the front door!! im out there too. Even if Im just cleaning the car, so I can still see them


Are things really that different? There have been cases like this fairly consitantly for years, 70's, 80's, 90's, I doubt the stats would suggest its a more dangerous place today.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> Times are changing though mate (or crap like this is reported more) but still its not worth chancing with some of the oddballs that roam our streets, kids should play outside yes, agreed, take them the park, for walks down the woods, out the back, whatever, but keep them in eyesight is a must


Was going to say the exact same thing in response to mobster.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Speedway said:


> Are things really that different? There have been cases like this fairly consitantly for years, 70's, 80's, 90's, I doubt the stats would suggest its a more dangerous place today.


Even if things really aren't that different from the 70's,80's or 90's, we have the internet and we are all much more in touch with what's going on in the world in regards to kidnapping, murders etc. This alone should make parents more alert in 2012 and take precautionary measures to make sure their kids are safe, not just think "well i played out in the street when i was 4, so shall my kids"


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Are things really that different? There have been cases like this fairly consitantly for years, 70's, 80's, 90's, I doubt the stats would suggest its a more dangerous place today.


With you on that one. Everyone thinks their time is the worst. People forget the notorious cases of the past. If anything I think today is safer in some ways as people are more likely to be caught, making serial crimes less likely.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

TECH said:


> With you on that one. Everyone thinks their time is the worst. People forget the notorious cases of the past. If anything I think today is safer in some ways as people are more likely to be caught, making serial crimes less likely.


Exactly. The net and the media are way better at reporting it than before and it's also more likely to be reported. The sense of the danger is greater than the actual offense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Media coverage makes it seem worse now than it used to be. Years gone by you never really heard about these cases so quickly until it was too late. Now , a couple of hours after the initial report of abduction, it's all over the TV, internet etc.

I hope they find her alive and untouched.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Mobster said:


> Exactly. The net and the media are way better at reporting it than before and it's also more likely to be reported. The sense of the danger is greater than the actual offense.


It's these reasons and advances in policing that often makes these offenders offend once. I'm confident the likes of The Wests and Ian Brady would be caught far earlier these days, stopping them from becoming serial offenders.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I know the town well. Its not manchester or even chester for that matter. Its an old slate mining town in the heart of Wales. I grew up 20 miles from there. There is still a community spirit and people do watch out for each other. I don't blame the parents at all as its the way of life down there.

Such a sad time for the whole community. The search must be hell as the whole area is forestry and estuaries.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

a defenseless lil 5 year old girl getting targeted and taken like that is just beyond wrong. praying she gets back safe to her family where she belongs


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

dbaird said:


> I know the town well. Its not manchester or even chester for that matter. Its an old slate mining town in the heart of Wales. I grew up 20 miles from there. There is still a community spirit and people do watch out for each other. I don't blame the parents at all as its the way of life down there.


BS. It's a big estate. Lots of houses, 2000+ population. Everyone DOES NOT look out for each other because a small girl has gone missing.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

cant count on some families these days, anyone remember Shanon Mathews? abducted then truth comes out her own mother drugged her and arranged for her to be kidnapped so she could get some media money!! then the poor girl's stepdad gets arrested for being a noncer!! smh

and yes i blame the parents for their slackness, my boy is coming to 4yrs old and theres no way he'd be going out to play on his own or with his friends without adult supervision and at that time of day


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Lethagized said:


> BS. It's a big estate. Lots of houses, 2000+ population. Everyone DOES NOT look out for each other because a small girl has gone missing.


I wouldn't compare it to Dudley! have you seen the crime rate in Machyncleth?

http://www.ukcrimestats.com/Neighbourhood/Dyfed-Powys_Police/Machynlleth


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

the clues are gonna come from cctv. theyve got a vague description of the vehicle so need to comb every cam in the area for signs of it


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

dbaird said:


> I know the town well. Its not manchester or even chester for that matter. Its an old slate mining town in the heart of Wales. I grew up 20 miles from there. There is still a community spirit and people do watch out for each other. I don't blame the parents at all as its the way of life down there.
> 
> Such a sad time for the whole community. *The search must be hell as the whole area is forestry and estuaries.*


And the sad fact is that the probability of her even being in these areas is low. Kidnapped in a van, she'll be miles away. There'll only be two likely reasons the guy used a van. 1. to effect his escape quicker 2. to abuse the kid in the van, out of sight locally and dump her before getting away, which is less likely. If it's the first they won't find her in the local area at all. If it's the 2nd then they have a chance of finding her, but the chances are that she'll either be dead or in a very bad state. It's a sh!t situation, but the outcome looks grim.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Lethagized said:


> BS. It's a big estate. Lots of houses, 2000+ population. Everyone DOES NOT look out for each other because a small girl has gone missing.


It's nothing like Dudley.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

There are teams of people out on foot searching the local area.

- - - Updated - - -



digitalis said:


> It's nothing like Dudley.


where you from originally mate?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

South Wales Valleys mate but I have been there several times.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not sure whether all this publicity is a good thing tbh.

Obviously the more people that know, the more may recognise her in the street. Although it just seems like it increases the chance of the perpetrator getting scared and dumping the girl (maybe dead), in the hope that they won't be caught


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

quite a few off my friends are off to join the search

http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/119518738197604/


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

dbaird said:


> I wouldn't compare it to Dudley! have you seen the crime rate in Machyncleth?
> 
> http://www.ukcrimestats.com/Neighbourhood/Dyfed-Powys_Police/Machynlleth


You wouldn't compare it to dudley, yet you compared it to dudley? Herp derp.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

digitalis said:


> It's nothing like Dudley.


And where did i even mention dudley?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Lethagized said:
 

> *And where did i even mention dudley?*


It's listed as your location. Herp derp


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh right smart ass. Read the thread again and you'll see that i didn't even mention my home town until someone else bought it up.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

The real question is why can't she play out on the front on her own? I know her parents should have been looking out on her, but I remember my street as a kid being full of kids all running around and playing. Yeh people kept an eye on us but it was considered safe to be playing out on your front.

The problem is this world is full of fvckin scum! They should get these people, stick them in a cell and let them starve to death in a pile of their own sh1t and p1ss. Makes me angry to think shes out there on her own terrified at that age.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Lethagized said:


> You wouldn't compare it to dudley, yet you compared it to dudley? Herp derp.


Well what else are you basing your judgement on the town and its people on? I just don't think its a time to be negative


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

sam2012 said:


> The real question is why can't she play out on the front on her own? I know her parents should have been looking out on her, but I remember my street as a kid being full of kids all running around and playing. Yeh people kept an eye on us but it was considered safe to be playing out on your front.
> 
> The problem is this world is full of fvckin scum! They should get these people, stick them in a cell and let them starve to death in a pile of their own sh1t and p1ss. Makes me angry to think shes out there on her own terrified at that age.


Yeah, when you was a kid then you probably could have played out on the streets without any problems. Hell, even before your mom and dad had you, i bet they could keep their cars unlocked and valuables on show without any problems. The question is, would you do it nowadays knowing that a lot of theft goes on? No. Would you let your very young kids play out in the dark knowing full well what goes on and also knowing that your kids is too young to understand this? No. Some blame has to be placed on the parents. They're either ignorant or stupid.

FWIW, the perpetrators when caught, get their own bad treatment in prison. News spreads fast in prison. He'll get his fair share of torture off other prisoners. Look at ian huntley for instance. He had boiling water thrown over him which contained sugar to help it stick to his skin more and cause more damage and pain. He ended up committing suicide. I've got faith in the police. The perpetrator will be caught and locked up and hopefully gang raped by a bunch of other prisoners like in my earlier post.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

She wasn't alone she was with other children and one went home then 2 of them headed off towards their homes. My girls don't play out - even though we're in a smaller village, but I know plenty of kids around her that do play out at that age even by the main road (down the hill from us). It's very much more relaxed as it's not seen as being a dangerous area. In fairness stranger abductions are really rare, which is why the press are all over it I think. It's highly more likely she knows / knew the person she went off with. That is also the underlying issues with the Madeline McCann case.. but that is another story.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

We are all getting wound up and arguing what they should of done or what we would of done......blah blah.. lets just except we are all different and think what ever the circumstance's.... the parents must be in the worst pain ever!!!

No need for us lot to argue about this!!!!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

dbaird said:


> Well what else are you basing your judgement on the town and its people on? I just don't think its a time to be negative


I was just basing it on the fact that you said everyone looks out for each other and there is a community spirit, but it looks like a pretty big housing estate from looking on google maps with 1000's of people in all those houses. If it was something like emerdale then i would agree lol Maybe you like to *think* everyone looks out for each other. Whether they do or not is another thing.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wasn't it a biege van? Not many biege vans about surely? Should stick out like a sore thumb.

She also apparently got into the van willingly meaning that she probably knew whoever was driving it. How many grown men who drive grey vans does a 5yr old girl know? I'm guessing the family / police already have a decent list of suspects. I reckon they'll catch whoever is responsible sooner rather than later.

I hope the girl is ok though.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> We are all getting wound up and arguing what they should of done or what we would of done......blah blah.. lets just except we are all different and think what ever the circumstance's.... the parents must be in the worst pain ever!!!
> 
> No need for us lot to argue about this!!!!


Too right,it always ends like this when a news story is discussed on UKM,different people have different views,it's the way of the world,there isn't always a 'right and wrong' opinion.

Hope the girl is found safe and well.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lethagized said:


> Yeah, when you was a kid then you probably could have played out on the streets without any problems. Hell, even before your mom and dad had you, i bet they could keep their cars unlocked and valuables on show without any problems. The question is, would you do it nowadays knowing that a lot of theft goes on? No. Would you let your very young kids play out in the dark knowing full well what goes on and also knowing that your kids is too young to understand this? No. Some blame has to be placed on the parents. They're either ignorant or stupid.
> 
> FWIW, the perpetrators when caught, get their own bad treatment in prison. News spreads fast in prison. He'll get his fair share of torture off other prisoners. Look at ian huntley for instance. He had boiling water thrown over him which contained sugar to help it stick to his skin more and cause more damage and pain. He ended up committing suicide. I've got faith in the police. The perpetrator will be caught and locked up and hopefully gang raped by a bunch of other prisoners like in my earlier post.


You've obviously misunderstood my post, so I probably wasn't clear enough. My point is that you should be allowed to play out on the front and you can't because the world is full of pieces of sh1t that do this kind of stuff. There are plenty of reasons her parents may have let her play out though. Maybe its a nice neighborhood, and maybe there are usually hundreds of kids playing on the front. The fact is you don't know, whats done is done. The blame should be on the bastards that did it.

I've done a bit of bird mate and no they don't. Its few and far between that any of this happens to the nonces in jail because they are put on separate wings and protected by the screws. Yeh they get shouted at a lot and receive a fair bit of abuse but it doesn't come close to the kind of treatment they deserve. Ian huntley never committed suicide although he attempted it.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

On a plus note, it looks like lots of people from the the neighbouring towns (over 20-30 miles away) are going over there to help with the search.

Lots of friends on facebook are offering each other lifts and organising going to help. Its good to see a community pull together in bad times.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Police have arrested a man.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I truly hope April is found alive & unharmed, but it doesn't seem good.

The awful thing about Paedos apparently, is that even if they are castrated chemically, they still want to harm children.

They deserve to be slowly tortured for the rest of their lives, but given medication so they don't go mad in the process.

Perhaps alot of us on here don't believe in God, but maybe some sort of positive thought, will help.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup he's 46 apparently.

Might be some good news coming......


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

sam2012 said:


> Snip


I agree. In a perfect world we would all live a perfect life full of peace, harmony and trust. It isn't though and it hasn't been for ages. The biggest problem in this case is the parents being too complacent. The truth is, all parents should never be complacent when their kids lives are involved. Yes you've got the scummy bastards doing the wrong in the first place, but there isn't a lot we can do until they are caught. The parents however can be more responsible for their kids livelihood.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Local nonce known to police apparently arrested.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

DianabolLecter said:


> f****** paedos, blowtorch the bell ends and stick a funnel up their butts and pour a kettle of hot water down it, wait until they gain consciousness then repeat !


Who mentioned the person who took the child is a peadophile ?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lxm said:


> Who mentioned the person who took the child is a peadophile ?


Yeah, it's usually kindly old ladies and nuns that abduct kids.....: )


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Boils my blood, even being taken in a van by a stranger and nothing else would leave permanent bad memory's for a child, disgusting people.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

lxm said:


> Who mentioned the person who took the child is a peadophile ?


Because the man picked up a very young girl rather than a woman lol. Do you know the meaning of pedophile?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

So sad, have heard they have shut a 12 mile stretch of road in both directions.. 

Will be interesting to see if this was a true 'stranger'. or not.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> In all fairness things are far different these days from when you was 5... I wish things were like they were in the old days... but they are not.. if my kids are out away from the front door!! im out there too. Even if Im just cleaning the car, so I can still see them


Hindley - Brady ?? Times has not changed , the media has become immediate and easily accessible


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

If you haven't heard of him google "Albert Fish" if you think that this type of crime is new.

WARNING - do not read if of a sensitive nature.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Yeah, it's usually kindly old ladies and nuns that abduct kids.....: )





Lethagized said:


> Because the man picked up a very young girl rather than a woman lol. Do you know the meaning of pedophile?


Yes peadophile means when an adult male or female has a sexual intrest in males or females who are prepubescent (usually under the age of 12)

Im not disagreeing with you but there are many posibilities.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

lxm said:


> Who mentioned the person who took the child is a peadophile ?


nobody, doesnt mean that what i said isnt true.

And it is likely to be a paedo as the girl is 5 and not found yet, I doubt it was anyone else


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently statistics on child kidnappings show that the victim is usually dead within two hours of the initial abduction taking place.

Guys van has been recovered.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

DianabolLecter said:


> nobody, doesnt mean that what i said isnt true.
> 
> And it is likely to be a paedo as the girl is 5 and not found yet, I doubt it was anyone else


You will make detective.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

lxm said:


> You will make detective.


does it really matter ?

There is a 5 yr old girl missing, and paedos need to die.

Whether or not it is a paedo that took her is irrelevant.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

digitalis said:


> Apparently statistics on child kidnappings show that the victim is usually dead within two hours of the initial abduction taking place.
> 
> Guys van has been recovered.


I've just seen that they've found the van, but no girl found. They've arrested a local man known to the police, but this is could just be the police clutching at straws as they knew he was in the area. If they've found the van and no girl I'd say she's probably dead, or at best in a bad way.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> but this is could just be the police clutching at straws as they knew he was in the area.


Very true.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

They've just announced that they've closed a road. The first thing that springs to my mind on this is that they've found something and need to preserve the area. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

The following stats are based on US Child abductions:

Based on the identity of the perpetrator, there are three distinct types of kidnapping:

*kidnapping by a relative of the victim or "family kidnapping" (49 percent), *

*
kidnapping by an acquaintance of the victim or "acquaintance kidnapping" (27 percent), *

*
and kidnapping by a stranger to the victim or "stranger kidnapping" (24 percent).*

Worth noting


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> They've just announced that they've closed a road. The first thing that springs to my mind on this is that they've found something and need to preserve the area. Hopefully I'm wrong.


Actually they have found something, but it's the van that they found a while ago.


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

They say the guy they are questioning is known to the family,maybe thats why she went willingly.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> They've just announced that they've closed a road. The first thing that springs to my mind on this is that they've found something and need to preserve the area. Hopefully I'm wrong.


according to BBC news24 a woman thought to be a family relation has been seen in tears being driven torwards the cordon by the bridge..


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> according to BBC news24 a woman thought to be a family relation has been seen in tears being driven torwards the cordon by the bridge..


Uh oh


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> according to BBC news24 a woman thought to be a family relation has been seen in tears being driven torwards the cordon by the bridge..


Just as they were cutting away now on Sky News an ambulance was turning up in the background. Could be nothing but a few minutes before the reporter said he could see some blue flashing lights in the distance but thought it was part of the police cordon.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Just as they were cutting away now on Sky News an ambulance was turning up in the background. Could be nothing but a few minutes before the reporter said he could see some blue flashing lights in the distance but thought it was part of the police cordon.


Not looking good man


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wht the fu*k are they broadcasting his name ?

Remember the landlord in Bristol ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Wht the fu*k are they broadcasting his name ?
> 
> Remember the landlord in Bristol ?


And the guy in the Ipswich murders, amazing they are allowed to do it really.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Forever labelled a Sweetie Man now


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Speedway said:


> And the guy in the Ipswich murders, amazing they are allowed to do it really.


didn't the Ipswich guy happily put himself in the middle of it though? i'm sure he started posting on myspace about how he knew all the girls and then contacted the press himself, or something like that


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-Back-Hanging-for-Mark-Bridger-IF-its-proven-he-took-April-Jones/285021701613965


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lethagized said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-Back-Hanging-for-Mark-Bridger-IF-its-proven-he-took-April-Jones/285021701613965


ffs


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Police new conference has been called for 21:30


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lethagized said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-Back-Hanging-for-Mark-Bridger-IF-its-proven-he-took-April-Jones/285021701613965


really not suprised with facebook and its reactionary followers


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lethagized said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-Back-Hanging-for-Mark-Bridger-IF-its-proven-he-took-April-Jones/285021701613965


And people wonder why l hate FB....

Coz its full of pricks like this !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

innocent untill proven guilty goes out the window when it comes to Facebook..


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Milky said:


> And people wonder why l hate FB....
> 
> Coz its full of pricks like this !


ay. I wonder if the creator of the page will apologize for ruining Mark Bridgers reputation if he's found to be innocent? I Doubt that


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> And people wonder why l hate FB....
> 
> Coz its full of pricks like this !


And this site keeps on proving me right everytime, seriously its fcuked up how much power fb has over people, very sad lives the must lead for it to get out of hand like this, its just a perfect example


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lethagized said:


> ay. I wonder if the creator of the page will apologize for ruining Mark Bridgers reputation if he's found to be innocent? I Doubt that


lol this is the internet, people don't say sorry when they're wrong


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

TG123 said:


> didn't the Ipswich guy happily put himself in the middle of it though? i'm sure he started posting on myspace about how he knew all the girls and then contacted the press himself, or something like that


Yes thinking back, he did didn't he.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

TG123 said:


> lol this is the internet, people don't say sorry when they're wrong


After thinking about it some more, his name is all over the news anyway, so a few chav mums browsing fb on their blackberries whilst waiting for the kids microwave dinner to warm up isn't going to do any more harm than what the news has done already :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lethagized said:


> After thinking about it some more, his name is all over the news anyway, so a few chav mums browsing fb on their blackberries whilst waiting for the kids microwave dinner to warm up isn't going to do any more harm than what the news has done already :lol:


these are the same f*ckwits that will attack an innocent man simply because he happens to share the same name as a convicted sexual offender


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

The people that created the page are just attention seekers. They're more than likely the type of person that posts every little detail on fb about their little sad lives. Obviously, that alone doesn't gather enough interest or 'likes', so they jump on the opportunity when something like this comes along, and probably refresh the page every 5 seconds to see if anyone has replied to their hate page.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

From what I saw on the news earlier it seems like this mark fella is a known sex offender already or is that wrong? Either way I still think its wrong that the press can name him before being charged regardless of his background.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sad news indeed. But as mentioned what parents let a "5" year old girl play out when its dark ??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Not looking good for the little girl. Gutted. WTF would anybody do this?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

There are some sick ****s out there.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

why have the parents not been on tv for a appeal, or did i miss that

not looking good, police asking volunteers to stand down gives me the impression it'll be coming to a close soon


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

geeby112 said:


> Sad news indeed. But as mentioned what parents let a "5" year old girl play out when its dark ??


Loads. It was essentially outside their door and was what, 7pm?? Mind you when I was 5 I'd have been in bed if only so my mum and dad could have a 'cuddle' or get some peace and quiet. It doesn't matter that it was dark - heck it'll be getting dark at 5 soon. More snatches are done in the day time than night.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A number of questions :-

Do these people ever think that they are going to get away with it?

Why do it - to sh4g a tiny girl like that, where is the gratification?

Then to kill her afterwards - I don't understand.

So many questions which I don't have the answer to. Maybe the weirdos who do this sort of thing do not know the answers above and just follow their urge and think about consequences later? Cannot be thinking straight.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

they should tie these cnuts down and inject them with 4g of deca per week, that'll stop them thinking about kids.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

They have asked the public to stop searching now.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What happens to paedos once they're convicted, do they get 'help' & do they routinely get beaten up in prison?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> They have asked the public to stop searching now.


Very sad, I'm guessing the guy they've got in custody has told them roughly where she is and they don't want the public to find her but rather their trained search teams find her.

I can't see there being a positive outcome at the end of all this for the little girl as much as it pains me to say.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

jail isnt punishment enough for these kinda crimes


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> jail isnt punishment enough for these kinda crimes


peedos do not get an easy time in prison believe me.

and no smart a$ses, i dont know that cos i am one before you start lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> What happens to paedos once they're convicted, do they get 'help' & do they routinely get beaten up in prison?


When I was in prison (HMP Hedon Road, Hull), it was the normal prisoners who run the kitchen. Some of the stories about what they used to do to the food before P wingers got served was funny. And yes, the normal guys always tried to get the nonces. Favourite trick was lighter fluid, set the fcker alight and lock him in his cell (no water in there). I was asked to participate once, I declined as I was only in for 3 months. The guards are in on it too and why shouldn't they be - they have kids too.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> When I was in prison (HMP Hedon Road, Hull), it was the normal prisoners who run the kitchen. Some of the stories about what they used to do to the food before P wingers got served was funny. And yes, the normal guys always tried to get the nonces. Favourite trick was lighter fluid, set the fcker alight and lock him in his cell (no water in there). I was asked to participate once, I declined as I was only in for 3 months. The guards are in on it too and why shouldn't they be - they have kids too.


yep, im glad someone with experience also knows they dont get an easy time in prison. my mates a screw who does the nonce ward, lets say a lot of the nonces endup having.... unexpected...accidents in there on a regular basis. :whistling:


----------



## ripped_toshreds (Jun 10, 2012)

Not exactly on her front was she, thats shocking letting your child play out so far away from your house at that time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

It's starting to look like it was the guy they have in custody who's taken her. And from what is going on at the moment, I don't think it's going to be a happy ending.

If it is him, then there should be no way on this planet he's allowed to live a life behind bars. He should be put to death in the most horrific, painful and slow way possible.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> why have the parents not been on tv for a appeal, or did i miss that


Not sure, but at a guess I'd say it could have something to do with the fact that they are probably in absolute fvcking pieces at the fact that their child has been abducted and more than likely suffered a very horrible death. There is enough news coverage that they don't need to make an appeal, Just saying!



PLauGE said:


> not looking good, police asking volunteers to stand down gives me the impression it'll be coming to a close soon


I'd imagine they're expecting to find a body rather and as someone else suggested, they won't want the public finding that for two reasons. Firstly it could completely destroy someone to find that sort of thing and secondly with today's modern world of everything being on YouTube within minutes of it happening I imagine they don't want to risk someone taking pictures of her and them being leaked.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Milky said:


> They have asked the public to stop searching now.


I thought this was due to the weather... its all forrestry and rivers round there I think they are having some flooding.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If he dumped her in that river she may never be found.

Pray to god she is still alive.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Problem is Milky its a big tidal estuary at the end of that river too. I know the area very well and it would be terrible to search. So many possibilities. Its all mountains and forrests, and near the sea


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

If it is him they should cuff him to a railing in the center of the village and let nature take its course.


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Police suspect



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

maverick1888 said:


> Police suspect
> 
> View attachment 96292
> 
> ...


so it's not the guy that everyone on facebook wanted to hang yesterday?

what a surprise


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

That FB group was a disgrace.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

TG123 said:


> so it's not the guy that everyone on facebook wanted to hang yesterday?
> 
> what a surprise


No probably not, these are the same as$holes who have the bare faced audacity to oppose the government for not naming and shaming paedophiles identity's or when they've moved in your local area and i fully agree with there decision.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Not sure, but at a guess I'd say it could have something to do with the fact that they are probably in absolute fvcking pieces at the fact that their child has been abducted and more than likely suffered a very horrible death. There is enough news coverage that they don't need to make an appeal, Just saying!


No sh1t sherlock, usually in a case such as this close family would be doing appeals as majority of the time it turns out to be some horrible bastard in the family, then the footage in annalyzed for tell tail sizes so dont come the big un with the smart answers, obviously (if its nothing to do with them) there in absolute pieces



mikep81 said:


> I'd imagine they're expecting to find a body rather and as someone else suggested, they won't want the public finding that for two reasons. Firstly it could completely destroy someone to find that sort of thing and secondly with today's modern world of everything being on YouTube within minutes of it happening I imagine they don't want to risk someone taking pictures of her and them being leaked.


and yea thats exactly what i was getting at  just saying


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

digitalis said:


> That FB group was a disgrace.


I got slated on there. Pointed out I could create a page using one of their names to see if they think it's a great idea. This morning no page.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dbaird:3527486 said:


> Problem is Milky its a big tidal estuary at the end of that river too. I know the area very well and it would be terrible to search. So many possibilities. Its all mountains and forrests, and near the sea


He also disappeared for 20 hours mate.

That to me is a bigger issue.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

So we have...

- Apparently the bloke was named by the parents when they first rang the police.

- His vehicle has been found.

- He disappeared for 20 hours as Milky stated.

- Police have told the civilian volunteers to stop searching so they can bring in specialised trained crews.

So to me that says that he has probably already confessed to harming her and disposing of her body in the (flooded) river unless he is staying silent. If he is staying silent I can't see why they'd call the searchers off tbh.If he has confessed makes you wonder why he hasn't been charged but perhaps he has and it just hasn't been made public yet.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

police will want every last detail before charging him so will take a while yet, my thoughts are though that hes admitted to it and were just going through the motions now


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> A number of questions :-
> 
> Do these people ever think that they are going to get away with it?
> 
> ...


The Russian serial killer Andrei Chikatilo (so-called Rostov Ripper) was chronically impotent. He could only reach orgasm when killing.

The Yorkshire Ripper used to wear a modified sweater - used to protect his knees whilst kneeling and hacking up victims, and had genital area exposed so that he could get his rocks off over victims once they were dead.

You really don't want answers to how these types of people actually tick, because they are unbelievably twisted.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> No sh1t sherlock, *usually in a case such as this close family would be doing appeals as majority of the time it turns out to be some horrible bastard in the family*, then the footage in annalyzed for tell tail sizes so dont come the big un with the smart answers, obviously (if its nothing to do with them) there in absolute pieces


Wooooh, untwist your knickers sweet heart!

The appeals are always at the discretion of the family. The footage of them being analysed is only a by product of the family wanting to do the appeal in the first place. Appeals are not done because just because a majority of the time it's another member of the family or just so that the police can analyse the footage, it's at the discretion of the family :lol:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

:laugh:

- - - Updated - - -

:laugh:


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

problem is , having kids you kind of think about the tourment and how scared that little girl must have been ... last night i was sitting on my sofa winding myself up , its just makes me real ****ing angry i want to smash the guy that has her. if i lived closer I would have probably drvien down and helped them search ...

them search ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> problem is , having kids you kind of think about the tourment and how scared that little girl must have been ... last night i was sitting on my sofa winding myself up , its just makes me real ****ing angry i want to smash the guy that has her. if i lived closer I would have probably drvien down and helped them search ...
> 
> them search ...


Understand the feeling. I want to smash the fcker too. I have a little girl who is 5 in November and she is my angel.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

On the subject of public appeals. Those with knowledge of these might recall how often one of the apparently upset is the perpetrator.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Understand the feeling. I want to smash the fcker too. I have a little girl who is 5 in November and she is my angel.


Ditto this. I have a 5 year old daughter and I cannot even begin to bring myself to think of what I would be doing right now - my little girl is my world. Im not one for the news normally but really hope this situation ends well asap.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

BatemanLondon said:


> problem is , having kids you kind of think about the tourment and how scared that little girl must have been ... last night i was sitting on my sofa winding myself up , its just makes me real ****ing angry i want to smash the guy that has her. if i lived closer I would have probably drvien down and helped them search ...
> 
> them search ...


This touches on what the media have done. Essentially scared half the parents across the UK. It IS a deplorable crime yet is rare. You've more chance of a million other things happening than this and yet the idea of it kept you awake and made you angry.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Mobster said:


> This touches on what the media have done. Essentially scared half the parents across the UK. It IS a deplorable crime yet is rare. You've more chance of a million other things happening than this and yet the idea of it kept you awake and made you angry.


last nights news started off with missing April, Jimmy Saville and then the update on the school girl who went to france ... then something else.. Nonce after Nonce ...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes Tracie Andrews was one....remember this? When "road rage" was the moral panic of the time (mid to late nineties)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tracie_Andrews

- - - Updated - - -



BatemanLondon said:


> last nights news started off with missing April, Jimmy Saville and then the update on the school girl who went to france ... then something else.. Nonce after Nonce ...


See my sig for more up to date nonce updates.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

The Jimmy thing, IF it happened, was in the 70's. Reported now but old as far as the offense is concerned.

- - - Updated - - -

The Jimmy thing, IF it happened, was in the 70's. Reported now but old as far as the offense is concerned.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I wonder if the the authorities in Surrey have anything on this guy,and why would you move from there too

Machynlleth?seems odd.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

cheap stunt that sky news pulled with the interveiw with the suspects son, poor kid was terrified

didnt know the guy had moved from surrey to Machynlleth, but thats where his son lives so explains that mal


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I feel sorry for the arrested guy if he is innocent . He will be regarded as a kiddie fiddler now regardless of outcome .

If he is the guilty one however ,then I hope he gets his comeuppance !

Scares me to think what I would do if it was one of my kids .


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Cops are searching his home and have applied for an extension to his custody time.

http://news.sky.com/story/993132/april-jones-cops-search-suspects-home

Time to bring out the waterboard I say. The poor kid's got cerebral palsy and needs her meds (if still alive as harsh as that sounds).


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

thought they would of searched the guys house straight after arresting him ffs, if anything is found at his house theres gonna be uproar


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So where do we stand if they cant charge him ?

The fella is fu*ked for the rest of his life.

And before anyone jumps in look up Stefam Kischko l think his name was, 26 yrs on a dodgy conviction.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

If he hasn't done it even though he will be proven innocent he will be known as a nonce 4 the rest of his life. If he has done it torture the **** out of him


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

ciggy said:


> If he hasn't done it even though he will be proven innocent he will be known as a nonce 4 the rest of his life. If he has done it torture the **** out of him


I'd he's innocent he'll be living a very nice life on a few million in compensation.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kgb said:


> I'd he's innocent he'll be living a very nice life on a few million in compensation.


From who ?

- - - Updated - - -



ciggy said:


> If he hasn't done it even though he will be proven innocent he will be known as a nonce 4 the rest of his life. If he has done it torture the **** out of him


And thats the problem, people will find him guilty regardless.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> From who ?
> 
> Whichever individual or company his 'no win no fee' solicitor thinks will be low hanging fruit for defamation.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kgb said:


> Pretty sure the landlord in the Jo Yeates fiasco didnt get anywhere near millions mate.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> Millions may have been an overstatement on my part but defamation for murder doesn't rank as high as offences against a child.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The sad reality is it's unlikely this girl will be found alive. I hope to god she is, and unharmed, but I don't see it. I don't think she'll ever be found tbh :/


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

digitalis said:


> Cops are searching his home and have applied for an extension to his custody time.
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/993132/april-jones-cops-search-suspects-home
> 
> Time to bring out the waterboard I say. The poor kid's got cerebral palsy and needs her meds (if still alive as harsh as that sounds).


Yer bring out the water board "just Incase" it's him.

Not defending him, if he has done it he is genuine scum, but how many times do these cases have "obvious perpetrator" only to two weeks later it come out it was a family member.

I'm pretty sure they arrested a couple of people in the Shannon mathews case and the one who was in her Nanas attic ?.

Innocent until PROVEN guilty.

It was widely reported it was a cream van. Yet the suspects vehicle is a blue 4x4 ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sad reality is that she is dead. They are looking for a body now, not a little girl. Very upsetting.

The guy who has done it will be punished daily in jail.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

This is correct, the police now use the term bringing her home. This means one thing.



Huntingground said:


> Sad reality is that she is dead. They are looking for a body now, not a little girl. Very upsetting.
> 
> The guy who has done it will be punished daily in jail.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Sad reality is that she is dead. They are looking for a body now, not a little girl. Very upsetting.


Sad to say that i agree mate thought that by the next morning after she disappeared...but still hoped, not much hope left after this long. Poor wee soul.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

heart goes out to the family-parents worse nightmare-nothing anyone can say or do will ease their pain-i think about that wee lass everytime i look at my wee girl and keep checking skynews praying that she's been found,but i know its not gonna happen.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Makes me very sad... I was with all my friends at the weekend for a stag do and 3 have little girls not far off how old this poor girl is.

I hope she is found safe and well but I fear that won't be the case! it always seems the innocent are punished.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

its daft though because with all the media attention who ever has her might decide its to much off a risk to keep her and kill her and dispose...thats what i dont with maddie anyway :whistling:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> its daft though because with all the media attention who ever has her might decide its to much off a risk to keep her and kill her and dispose...thats what i dont with maddie anyway :whistling:


Even in jest, this is a pretty cnutish thing to say pal, I take it u don't have kids


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> its daft though because with all the media attention who ever has her might decide its to much off a risk to keep her and kill her and dispose...thats what i dont with maddie anyway :whistling:


This is a stupid post!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gycraig:3531991 said:


> Yer bring out the water board "just Incase" it's him.
> 
> Not defending him, if he has done it he is genuine scum, but how many times do these cases have "obvious perpetrator" only to two weeks later it come out it was a family member.
> 
> ...


He had a transit connect as well. It was found up the road from where they found him.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> He had a transit connect as well. It was found up the road from where they found him.


I don't really agree with the way they're handling this suspect. Taking away any previous wrong doings he may have done, they've just plastered his house all over the news, have already plastered his car all over the news and the guys face. If he is innocent his life will now be fvcked. If he is guilty then he obviously deserves everything he gets but that's not something that has been determined yet and as such he should still be treated as innocent until proven guilty. It's things like this that ruin innocent peoples lives. It's as bad as the press being allowed to announce rape suspects names before they've been convicted.

Of course there is the possibility that this bloke has given them some information on what he's done to the girl but is refusing to say where she is, but then the very fact that the police had to apply for an extension means that he's probably not given anything away. It'll be interesting to see what happens tonight at 5 when they have to either release him or charge him.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikep81:3532594 said:


> I don't really agree with the way they're handling this suspect. Taking away any previous wrong doings he may have done, they've just plastered his house all over the news, have already plastered his car all over the news and the guys face. If he is innocent his life will now be fvcked. If he is guilty then he obviously deserves everything he gets but that's not something that has been determined yet and as such he should still be treated as innocent until proven guilty. It's things like this that ruin innocent peoples lives. It's as bad as the press being allowed to announce rape suspects names before they've been convicted.
> 
> Of course there is the possibility that this bloke has given them some information on what he's done to the girl but is refusing to say where she is, but then the very fact that the police had to apply for an extension means that he's probably not given anything away. It'll be interesting to see what happens tonight at 5 when they have to either release him or charge him.


Totally agree mate.

Just like the Jo Yeates case, handled very badly by the media.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Agree with the above, but I'd HOPE that the police have some real strong leads that make this guy appear 100% guilty before they've plastered his face all over national media.

Although iirc, I think the Jo Yeates landlord was subject to an extension and he turned out to be innocent.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I wonder though if the police released the guys name purely because the media had already gone to work on it, possibly in an attempt (the police releasing the name) to stop the wrong people being plastered all over the place as we saw with that Facebook page.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Totally agree mate.
> 
> Just like the Jo Yeates case, handled very badly by the media.


Going back a few more years it was also what happened in the Rachel Nickell case when the police nabbed Colin Stagg. They really dragged him through the mud and he had nothing at all to do with the murder, as was later proved.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

If they release him wheres he gonna go?,he'd get hung drawn and quartered if he goes back there.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope they find her still, and I don't agree with them releasing his name and details it seems quite unfair, I think the reason they do it is so anybody who knows him may know his whereabouts or if he's got a storage unit or so and so, basically opens the eyes of friends and family who may have seen him act or do anything suspicious.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

do they HAVE to charge him or release him today? was having the convo with the missus last night, assumed they could apply for more time but then it gets redonculous?

im sceptical to as to whether he did it, few things dont add up, did he not drop the and rover off at a garage after he'd apparently abducted the girl?

doesnt seem to have had much time to do the dirty deed and do it so well as to them not finding any signs of the girl yet, it'd all be a bit rushed and messy surely


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i reckon it was him but its just an opinion. hes done whatever hes done to the poor mite and gotten rid of the body in or around the river. theres gotta be some forensics that are yet to come to light. gotta remember its still only been 5 days


----------



## ripped_toshreds (Jun 10, 2012)

Personally I'm warming to the idea that the mother had had a previous relationship with the suspect, and that it might have something to do with that. I'd certainly like to know why the mother seemed so convinced from the off that he was the one who had taken her. Some rumours suggesting they were once neighbours, which would be an interesting link if true. Doesn't really explain what actually did happen though.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ripped_toshreds said:


> Personally I'm warming to the idea that the mother had had a previous relationship with the suspect, and that it might have something to do with that. I'd certainly like to know why the mother seemed so convinced from the off that he was the one who had taken her. Some rumours suggesting they were once neighbours, which would be an interesting link if true. Doesn't really explain what actually did happen though.


That sounds highly plausible to me.

The guy has been arrested on suspicion of murder although not charged as yet.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

That's it chaps.. charged with murder. Looks like he's confessed :\


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Where are all the "he may be innocent now" crew.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

hes not been charged has he? just arrested for murder, world of difference

and digitails, up to that point he could well of been innocent for all any of us knew


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> hes not been charged has he? just arrested for murder, world of difference


You are absolutely correct, apologies


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> That's it chaps.. charged with murder. Looks like he's confessed :\


Not necessarily, the limit he can be held for questioning ends today and afterwards they'd have had to let him go. They've now arrested him and so can keep hold of him.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Surely they'd then arrest him with the abduction and not murder?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

cub said:


> Not necessarily, the limit he can be held for questioning ends today and afterwards they'd have had to let him go. They've now arrested him and so can keep hold of him.


these were my thoughts, they now have another 36 hours to keep him, doesnt nesseserrily (shocking spelling lol) mean anything


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Where are all the "he may be innocent now" crew.


He hasn't been found guilty yet, he hasn't had a trial. Do you not know how the legal system works?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

What's the deal with this poncey liberal thinking on here? A 5 year old girl with cerebral palsy has gone missing, probably dead and now all the barrack room lawyers here are giving it the big one about the* main *suspect possibly being innocent. **** off Maccynlleth is not London or Bristol.


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

He'll be let out soon if they dont find anything/apply for a warrant to keep him incarcerated


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

He's going nowhere.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

digitalis said:


> What's the deal with this poncey liberal thinking on here? A 5 year old girl with cerebral palsy has gone missing, probably dead and now all the barrack room lawyers here are giving it the big one about the* main *suspect possibly being innocent. **** off Maccynlleth is not London or Bristol.


Well he may be innocent. It is a fact that there is the possibility of innocence, nothing to do with poncy thinking.

There have been many times that the wrong people are suspects and even convicted. I'm glad you ain't no Judge Dredd.

It may very well be him but it may not


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

digitalis said:


> What's the deal with this poncey liberal thinking on here? A 5 year old girl with cerebral palsy has gone missing, probably dead and now all the barrack room lawyers here are giving it the big one about the* main *suspect possibly being innocent. **** off Maccynlleth is not London or Bristol.


The main suspect could be innocent. What is incorrect about that statement? I think the police have probably arrested the right guy but who are we to judge whether it is him? That's for a court of law to decide.

If you don't believe in the rule of law then that's up to you. But if someone wrongly accused you of this crime and a vigilante mob lynched you based on this accusation, then you have no right to complain because you don't believe in legal justice.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Just a quick example of why you can't always assume they're guilty...

http://www.ktuu.com/news/ktuu-innocent-man-released-after-20-years-in-jail-shares-his-story-with-alaskans-20111102,0,7725998.story


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Sitting in a cell for days with a child murder charge hanging over you, why would you not tell the cops where you had been between 6.30 Monday and 3.30 Tuesday, have it corroborated then walk? While I agree with "innocent till proven guilty" stance, the cops have been full-on with this guy from the off which indicates they know something we don't. Which in the circumstances might just be an irrational 'no comment' stance from Bridger. I also assume they are talking to CPS and have a decent chance of conviction.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

digitalis said:


> Sitting in a cell for days with a child murder charge hanging over you, why would you not tell the cops where you had been between 6.30 Monday and 3.30 Tuesday, have it corroborated then walk? While I agree with "innocent till proven guilty" stance, the cops have been full-on with this guy from the off which indicates they know something we don't. Which in the circumstances might just be an irrational 'no comment' stance from Bridger. I also assume they are talking to CPS and have a decent chance of conviction.


Maybe he was alone and has no one that can confirm his whereabouts! Past cases should teach anyone with an ounce of common sense that there is always every possibility they could have the wrong guy up until the moment they have enough evidence to prove what happened. They could just be clutching at straws with the whole murder suspicion to enable them to keep him longer. But then again he may have told them he's killed her but not where. The point is, we have a system in this country where we believe in innocent until proven guilty, and he hasn't been proven guilty to any of us yet.

It'll be interesting to see how the thread goes now, given that when a story involving the police is normally posted on this forum it's full of comments about how the police always fvck up and arrest innocent people.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread and the idiots on facebook are the perfect example for why the death penalty can never be brought back.

No one in their right mind is gonna defend this guy if he is found guilty in a court of law for murdering this poor young girl, but in this country people are innocent until found guilty. We don't know what the police know, they may have him bang to rights or they're clutching at straws.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

What even if a DNA match has been found?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Maybe he was alone and has no one that can confirm his whereabouts! Past cases should teach anyone with an ounce of common sense that there is always every possibility they could have the wrong guy up until the moment they have enough evidence to prove what happened. They could just be clutching at straws with the whole murder suspicion to enable them to keep him longer. But then again he may have told them he's killed her but not where. The point is, we have a system in this country where we believe in innocent until proven guilty, and he hasn't been proven guilty to any of us yet.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the thread goes now, given that when a story involving the police is normally posted on this forum it's full of comments about how the police always fvck up and arrest innocent people.


 Not saying police always **** it up, there's a lot of pressure to "be seen to be doing something"

If they had come out and said "it was the perfect crime we have no suspects" they would be getting a lot lot lot more bad press than if they bring 1 or 2 "suspects" in.

I'm personally confused, as digitalis Said surely when they found his can its just a case of DNA matching the girl to the van. But then I have a feeling the mother knows the guy which definitely doesn't help the police as any DNA could be from any time

Also the police have had 2500 phone calls. Bill **** that many people have information.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

digitalis said:


> What even if a DNA match has been found?


ffs do you know something we dont, as a dna match been found? as far as we know NO!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

digitalis said:


> What even if a DNA match has been found?


I would heartily back a campaign to bring back the death penalty given irrefutable evidence that someone is 100% guilty, but half of the people on here and the idiots on facebook would be hanging anyone within a 10 mile radius of this little girl going missing.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> ffs do you know something we dont, as a dna match been found? as far as we know NO!


Was @ Gary, wind your tits in Columbo.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

We don't know what evidence the police might have.

But once someone is charged (as opposed to arrested) police investigative interviewing stops. The abduction and the murder are so bound up with each other that it would be a nonsense to charge now just for abduction. They'll want to keep open the ability to question him on everything for as long as possible; which may mean until after a body is found. I find it hard to imagine they would not have enough on him to secure a magistrate's extension until tomorrow, especially if search and forensics are still ongoing this afternoon.


----------



## ripped_toshreds (Jun 10, 2012)

Why would you bring back the death penalty? why should he be laid to rest? He should be made to live a long but painful life. Id rather send him to the most dangerous hardcore foreign prison, and let the ****er get dry bummed every night


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> I would heartily back a campaign to bring back the death penalty given irrefutable evidence that someone is 100% guilty, but half of the people on here and the idiots on facebook would be hanging anyone within a 10 mile radius of this little girl going missing.


Yep, already read a massive thread on people blaming the government for the abduction, letting people like this in our society fvcking govt, useless etc etc....loads of people with these views....idiots spouting.

This story, very very sad. I hope it is this guy for both his sake and societies..one less nasty piece of work around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks even worse now, they've officially arrested him on suspicion of the murder of April Jones.

But unless the magistrate grants an extension by 5pm tonight, he'll be able to leave custody. What's the reckoning that he'll be taken into Police Protection and kept away ?

Personally i'd keep him in custody until he's proven innocent or guilty, for his own sake. THen if he's found guilty, shoot the cvnt in the face.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

arrested on suspition is a way for the authorities to have more time to hold, question and investigate the circumstances of the detained person, it does not mean its 100% him... They might further into enquiry release him without charge.

If they with this suspition of 'detention' (limited holding time) find enough evidence... he will be read his charge.. and the suspition of will change to a full arrest... the time he can be held is then limitless and then its off to the courts


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

ripped_toshreds said:


> Why would you bring back the death penalty? why should he be laid to rest? He should be made to live a long but painful life. Id rather send him to the most dangerous hardcore foreign prison, and let the ****er get dry bummed every night


Quite obviously this is not going to happen. We can't even deport f**king scumbag terrorists can we!

He will more likely go to prison and kept under special supervision for his protection (costing us all more) where he'll get Sky TV, free food, accommodation, internet, correspondence with outside world AND the possibility that they could be released before the child they killed would even be 21 years old.

FFS. Even the loony liberals out there must see the injustice in this.

In cases where the evidence is 100% reliable (ie, caught in the act, witnesses, etc) or they admit responsibility I think the punishment should fit the crime, maybe then the vile pigs might think twice before abducting and murdering an innocent child.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

What are they playing at.

Get Jeremy's lie detector on the go.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

The guys been arrested for murder now

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-19843337

I hope he gets ar5eraped by someone with aids in jail.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

anyone else see this thing with kay burley?

i've never liked her at the best of times but what an absoloute cnut!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Kay Burley is someone i'd like to see get run over by a steam roller slowly.

I cannot abide her self righteous attitude.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Kay Burley is someone i'd like to see get run over by a steam roller slowly.
> 
> I cannot abide her self righteous attitude.


after what she said this morning someone updated her wikipedia page to this:

"She also works part-time as death, being the first to announce the demise of then-missing child April Jones, her primary source being her own testimony"

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

She's a bitch fair play. From that I assume she told the people in the street that April was dead ? Heartless cvnt she is.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

for anyone who hasn't seen the video this is Kay Burley live on air this morning walking round telling family friends and volunteers that April's probably dead then begging them for a reaction, fcuking slag


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

I saw that on the TV in the gym, but I couldn't hear it.

Thats sick. What a bitch.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> The guys been arrested for murder now
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-19843337
> 
> I hope he gets ar5eraped by someone with aids in jail.


Suspected.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> Suspected.


He deserves it anyway, he must be on the register or they wouldn't have picked him up.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fcuking hell i cant believe she said that!! WTF was she thinking? or not!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kay Burley, typical of the media trying to drum up a story.

Lets hope Sky sack her now, Andy Gray walked for less.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Fcuking hell i cant believe she said that!! WTF was she thinking? or not!!


she's just a total fckuing div

anything for a decent story

i hope they tell her she's sacked live on air and then say to her: "what's your reaction?"


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I was watching her (Kay) yesterday,trying to follow the police into the woods :lol: ,with her designer outdoor

wear,she is a class 1 fvcking twa't....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It really is not the place for a reporter to say this, before the Police. She is an utter tw.at!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> He deserves it anyway, he must be on the register or they wouldn't have picked him up.


He could be on the register for sunbathing naked up the mountain where no one goes, but it just happened a family went on a hike and came across the same route as him. Without knowing the details I don't think it's fair to suggest torture etc.

No offence but this is exactly why details of him shouldn't of been so widely spread before being found guilty. Now even if he is innocent of this crime, then people guess he has done it and got away with it or he had done similar things in the past and deserves punishment


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

The cops wouldn't have released his details if they didn't have to. It would seem that they knew and needed from the outset information what this had been doing for that 20 hr period.

Maccynlleth is not a big metropolis. Only so many paedos there.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

digitalis said:


> The cops wouldn't have released his details if they didn't have to. It would seem that they knew and needed from the outset information what this had been doing for that 20 hr period.
> 
> Maccynlleth is not a big metropolis. Only so many paedos there.


His details were released before the police did it. There are only so many caught paedos everywhere (if we assume he has previous for that), doesn't mean it can't be a new offender or that he's a repeat offender or that this was anything to do with paedophilia.

For all we know he could have disappeared because he went camping on his own, he was wearing waterproofs and army style clothing.

It does look like they have something on him to give strong suspicion, but that doesn't mean he certainly did it.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> For all we know he could have disappeared because he went camping on his own, he was wearing waterproofs and army style clothing.
> 
> .


Yeah as you do in October in Mid Wales without a phone or telling anyone or anyone seeing you.

I still do not understand why everyone is finding alibi's for this guy. He's been arrested on suspected murder of a 5 year old little girl. The cops don't do that on a whim and a prayer. If he's innocent fair one I'll doff my cap but it isn't looking like that ATM if nothing else for the fact he's still custody and has been arrested, pending further questioning.

As I mentioned in my other post if you are charged (as opposed to arrested) then all investigative questioning stops.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

digitalis said:


> Yeah as you do in October in Mid Wales without a phone or telling anyone.
> 
> I still do not understand why everyone is finding alibi's for this guy. He's been arrested on suspected murder. The cops don't do that on a whim and a prayer.


Just because he is odd it doesn't mean he is a murderer .

People have been wrongly convicted, so I don't think being wrongly suspected or arrested is too unbelievable. I won't he surprised if they say he is guilty but at the moment they haven't


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Just because he is odd it doesn't mean he is a murderer .
> 
> People have been wrongly convicted, so I don't think being wrongly suspected or arrested is too unbelievable. I won't he surprised if they say he is guilty but at the moment they haven't


Fair point mate.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TG123 said:


> for anyone who hasn't seen the video this is Kay Burley live on air this morning walking round telling family friends and volunteers that April's probably dead then begging them for a reaction, fcuking slag


what was she thinking? worst kind of reporting creating a drama. Disgusting glad i dont have sky


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

ripped_toshreds said:


> Personally I'm warming to the idea that the mother had had a previous relationship with the suspect, and that it might have something to do with that. I'd certainly like to know why the mother seemed so convinced from the off that he was the one who had taken her. Some rumours suggesting they were once neighbours, which would be an interesting link if true. Doesn't really explain what actually did happen though.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/9589441/April-Jones-Family-reveal-she-has-been-on-fishing-trip-with-murder-suspect-Mark-Bridger.html


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

TG123 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/9589441/April-Jones-Family-reveal-she-has-been-on-fishing-trip-with-murder-suspect-Mark-Bridger.html


If it's such a small place surely one of the witnesses would have known it was his car? Or perhaps this is what led the police to him?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

digitalis said:


> Yeah as you do in October in Mid Wales without a phone or telling anyone or anyone seeing you.
> 
> I still do not understand why everyone is finding alibi's for this guy. He's been arrested on suspected murder of a 5 year old little girl. The cops don't do that on a whim and a prayer. If he's innocent fair one I'll doff my cap but it isn't looking like that ATM if nothing else for the fact he's still custody and has been arrested, pending further questioning.
> 
> As I mentioned in my other post if you are charged (as opposed to arrested) then all investigative questioning stops.


I don't think it's a question of people trying to find alibi's for him. I think it's more to do with the fact that some are suggesting he be tortured and executed before he's been found guilty of anything and some people, me included, disagree with that. As has happened many times in previous cases, the police have got this far in their investigation and then the whole things been turned completely on it's head. He's only been arrested on suspicion of murder, which is a new charge as the original was abduction. The police had ran out of time with the abduction arrest, so, given the fact that if he did abduct her, she'd probably be dead by now anyway as the only person that may know her where abouts has been in police custody and unable to feed her etc. The police may have just looked at it that way and said "well she's probably dead, but we have no answer's out of this guy so we can now re-arrest him on suspicion of murder, rather than abduction, and start the whole holding process again". Of course there is every possibility that he is guilty and that they have evidence of this but we, the public, do not know this, therefore it is unfair, in my opinion, to start with the whole "kill the paedo" chants.

If it is him, and there is irrefutable evidence then he should just be executed. Save the tax payer money, yeah it won't be much of a punishment, compared to years of torture but it's not like if he's dead he can sit there all smug thinking, "wow, I swerved that one, thank fvck they executed me instead of locked me up for years". Plus it means he'll never be able to do it again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> what was she thinking? worst kind of reporting creating a drama. Disgusting glad i dont have sky


I actually want to see a witch hunt to get the arrogant hard faced black hearted bitch sacked now !

Anyone know of any reprecussions of this act yet ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

tbh Milky no, and i've looked around at ways to get that started, and it seems ofcom is the only place, as Sky News don't have any means to complain, and Sky are only interested in your plus box.

She's got no Twitter account which is hardly surprising, but I am with you on that, i'd like to see her sacked the bitch.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> tbh Milky no, and i've looked around at ways to get that started, and it seems ofcom is the only place, as Sky News don't have any means to complain, and Sky are only interested in your plus box.
> 
> She's got no Twitter account which is hardly surprising, but I am with you on that, i'd like to see her sacked the bitch.


Shocker.

And no paper will dare cross Murdoch...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought Murdoch owned all the papers anyway ? We should never have let that bastard get his claws into the UK the way he did. That was Thatchers fault.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

skip to 1:01 :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123:3534702 said:


> skip to 1:01 :thumb:


Wont play on.my phone mate.

What is it ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

It's bitch tits on ice.

Actually I should say it's bitch tits on ice, getting slammed into the ice face first ! lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Wont play on.my phone mate.
> 
> What is it ?


rehearsal for dancing on ice or whatever the show is and she gets thrown about and lands on her head


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

TG123 said:


> for anyone who hasn't seen the video this is Kay Burley live on air this morning walking round telling family friends and volunteers that April's probably dead then begging them for a reaction, fcuking slag


What a fuking evil little heartless witch. She may as well be poking them with a stick and saying 'go on cry for the camera'. First time I have seen this and that woman makes my skin crawl. Is there no end to the sheer stomach churning morbid depravity of certain so called human beings. I hope the next time she experiences true tragedy in her life some equally sadistic cnut is there to ask her how she is feeling and keep asking until she breaks down and see's exactly what it feels like to be on the receiving end of such filthy heartless tactics.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Not that I'm on fb but a link to that vid an a page needs setting up so everyone can get on the fvck Kay burley bandwagon cus she is sick for that. On top of what she said There's not even any sympathy on her voice at any point


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

hardgain said:


> Not that I'm on fb but a link to that vid an a page needs setting up so everyone can get on the fvck Kay burley bandwagon cus she is sick for that. On top of what she said There's not even any sympathy on her voice at any point


I have posted it on my personal page but not a public one although I am asking people to share it so it reaches a wide audience. She needs to know that this kind of subhuman behaviour will not be tolerated.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

rchippex said:


> I have posted it on my personal page but not a public one although I am asking people to share it so it reaches a wide audience. She needs to know that this kind of subhuman behaviour will not be tolerated.


I'm not on fb but is amazing how things that start on there, suddenly explode between users then get on the news. Hopefully this does


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

Sick bitch!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The woman clearly wasn't wise with her way of interviewing...but a witch hunt? For what? Will it bring the little girl back? You lot should all get on facebook and update your reactionary statuses....no different to this woman...kmt

Always loosing sight of the real issue and get carried away with some mex vigilante sh*t..


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

So you really think that it is totally ok for the media to keep pulling stunts like this. The world is an ugly enough place without people trying to take delight in getting people to cry on television to improve ratings. These people in the public media should be held accountable for their actions. Clearly people think that what she did was wrong. Why shouldnt we make it known that we are not happy about it??!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rchippex said:


> So you really think that it is totally ok for the media to keep pulling stunts like this. The world is an ugly enough place without people trying to take delight in getting people to cry on television to improve ratings. These people in the public media should be held accountable for their actions. Clearly people think that what she did was wrong. Why shouldnt we make it known that we are not happy about it??!!


Im guessing this was directed at me..if you look at my previous post i started off with the woman wasnt wise...meaning i dont think she was right...but a witch hunt? Of what benefit is that to the grieving parents?

Theres better ways of making a point and vigilantes/witch hunts aint the best especially under these circumstances


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im guessing this was directed at me..if you look at my previous post i started off with the woman wasnt wise...meaning i dont think she was right...but a witch hunt? Of what benefit is that to the grieving parents?


I know what you were saying bud and of course it doesn't benefit the parents but that is no excuse to let her off the hook. If she was asked by those higher up to do it then she should have the spine to name and shame and do the decent thing. Im sick of public figures getting away with everything without consequence. Had I been the one looking for my mates missing daughter I would have shoved that microphone up her fuking @rse.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Sky news has gone very quiet on this story, yesterday was all day coverage, today was hardly anything, nothing here to see, move on everbody, the media is the media, it will never change, in it for the money, they do not give a fcuk about anything other than ratings, this poor little girl looks by all accounts to have lost her life in the most terrible way, a family is devastated and will no doubt never get over this, it's an awful story that has has touched so many hearts, but sky news are done with this now, I mean, what could be bigger news, oh, Ashley Cole is being a cvnt again, fcuking sad!


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/471380766217053/

facebook link for the sacking of kay burley group


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The guy's been charged with murder, child abduction and perverting the course of justice

looks like the unhappy ending that everyone didn't want but probably expected

it's been clear for a few days that the police believe she's dead, although don't know if the blokes confessed or what

poor girl


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

TG123 said:


> The guy's been charged with murder, child abduction and perverting the course of justice
> 
> looks like the unhappy ending that everyone didn't want but probably expected
> 
> ...


X2

If he has killed her , I just hope the guy lets them know exactly where the body is to give the family closure . Otherwise they will spend the rest of their lives in false hope.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im guessing this was directed at me..if you look at my previous post i started off with the woman wasnt wise...meaning i dont think she was right...but a witch hunt? Of what benefit is that to the grieving parents?
> 
> Theres better ways of making a point and vigilantes/witch hunts aint the best especially under these circumstances


So how would you express your total disgust in this method of journalism then ?

IMO SHE needs to know its not acceptable behaviour and the only way to get that thro to her is by her own medium, the media.

NO its not the real issue here and NO it wont bring the little girl back but who the fu*k is she to take the role of the grim reaper and pronoince death with out any factual evidence and no other agenda than to try and get a reaction to boost her ego / ratings.

Totally wrong here IMO, she needs a witch hunt.

- - - Updated - - -



TG123 said:


> The guy's been charged with murder, child abduction and perverting the course of justice
> 
> looks like the unhappy ending that everyone didn't want but probably expected
> 
> ...


Has he been charged with murder or suspicion of murder ?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Charged with murder


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-19853582

He's been charged


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> So how would you express your total disgust in this method of journalism then ?
> 
> IMO SHE needs to know its not acceptable behaviour and the only way to get that thro to her is by her own medium, the media.
> 
> ...


he's been properly charged with these 3 offences mate: murder, child abduction and perverting the course of justice


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> Charged with murder


I dont get how unless he has confessed or they have found the poor kid.

They say they have " sufficient evidence " what ever that may be.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Murder, abduction and perverting the course of justice, all charged.

Perverting course of justice, I'm speculating due to not revealing location of her body.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

No idea mate

Not letting much slip on this one


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I think he' confessed a while back, but for some bizarre reason refusing to say where her body is.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I apologise for the poor sound !


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

He's Saud something, dint understand why there not letting out more info, fair enough they can't tell us to much

They keep saying charged with "murder, within the public interest"

Wtf does that mean


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> He's Saud something, dint understand why there not letting out more info, fair enough they can't tell us to much
> 
> They keep saying charged with "murder, within the public interest"
> 
> Wtf does that mean


Yeah l dont get that bit at all TBH.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would go the Samuel L Jackson " Unthinkable " route on him if he had confessed, finger tips first.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> I apologise for the poor sound !


I know your videos are supposed to be tongue in cheek mate but it just seems poorly timed


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

It's one hell of a search they've put on that's for sure and come up with nothing. Thing is he was missing for 20 hrs. Step slughtly off the beaten path in Mid Wales and you are in a huge area of forestry and farmland, areas of which people haven't stepped in for years. There are frequent big cat sightings there which gives you an idea of how out the way it is.

There was a case a while back where a forestry worker up there murdered his wife, concealed her body and the cops could not find it and admitted they would never find her.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

This is the link to complain to ofcom about her. http://consumers.ofcom.org.uk/tell-us/telecoms/tv-and-radiox/a-specific-programme/


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

I think the parents shouldnt of had their daughter out at that time, not saying its there fault but my 4 year old doesn't go out of my sight


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

This is gonna sound horrible but I'm genuinely curious. please don't jump on me for it.

Would he get more of a sentence if he was found To have raped then killed her. Which might be why he refuses to state where she's buried. I'm sure the sentence for rape is a lot more than he will get for "perverting the course of justice" ?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

i doubt it would make much of a difference tbh mate, either way hes not coming home


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i wanna look the guy dead in the eyes and ask him how he could do that to a 5 year old child. if theres a hell he should have a guaranteed spot


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I am not a violent person by nature but if I was looking this guy in the eyes I would headbutt his nose to the other side of his head.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> i doubt it would make much of a difference tbh mate, either way hes not coming home


What is that might be why he won't tell people where she is


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> i wanna look the guy dead in the eyes and ask him how he could do that to a 5 year old child. if theres a hell he should have a guaranteed spot


Thing is, if you did that, he'd probably look you straight in the eyes and laugh. That's how sick his mind must be. I mean look at any killer, Charles Manson being a prime example, no remorse at all. No feelings. Just cold inside.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> I apologise for the poor sound !


Inappropriate mate.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> I apologise for the poor sound !


I would delete this video if I was you mate, not being funny or anything but I just don't think this one will win you any fans.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

gycraig said:


> What is that might be why he won't tell people where she is


The abduction and murder will see him put away for life, I would think him holding onto any information about her whereabouts is more about him retaining a degree of control, a bit of power.


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

I gotta say that the UN and Halliburton have done a lot more, they have been caught shipping women and children for sex slavery, this is bad, but in comparison to the full magnitude of how many are taken is small fry.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

nunchaku101 said:


> I gotta say that the UN and Halliburton have done a lot more, they have been caught shipping women and children for sex slavery, this is bad, but in comparison to the full magnitude of how many are taken is small fry.


Err, yeah OK. what were we all thinking!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

nunchaku101 said:


> I gotta say that the UN and Halliburton have done a lot more, they have been caught shipping women and children for sex slavery, this is bad, but in comparison to the full magnitude of how many are taken is small fry.


Whatever mate.


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

nunchaku101 said:


> I gotta say that the UN and Halliburton have done a lot more, they have been caught shipping women and children for sex slavery, this is bad, but in comparison to the full magnitude of how many are taken is small fry.


WTF!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

nunchaku101 said:


> I gotta say that the UN and Halliburton have done a lot more, they have been caught shipping women and children for sex slavery, this is bad, but in comparison to the full magnitude of how many are taken is small fry.


Post up your 'evidence' or leave!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

nunchaku101 said:


> I gotta say that the UN and Halliburton have done a lot more, they have been caught shipping women and children for sex slavery, this is bad, but in comparison to the full magnitude of how many are taken is small fry.


Negged you little troll bag,

There's a lot of people on this thread upset and angered by this event, for you to chirp in and describe it as "this is bad but.." Is bang out of order IMO.

There's a lot of people here, my self included that have kids of a similar age, this is tragic and hits hard because people can look at there own kids and relate to it. Don't belittle it.

If you want to rant about United Nations or a fcuking oil company for some reason start a new thread.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Its all popping off ere...:eek:


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

nunchaku101 said:


> I gotta say that the UN and Halliburton have done a lot more, they have been caught shipping women and children for sex slavery, this is bad, but in comparison to the full magnitude of how many are taken is small fry.


I read your post last night before i went to work and thought this guys a tosser,on returning this morning and reading it again i was being lenient,you really dont have a clue,I did wright a lot more but removed it in case i got banned.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah if you want to get really bored stiff, just listen to a lefty going on about their two favorite subjects..bush and haliburton


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nunchaku101 said:


> I gotta say that the UN and Halliburton have done a lot more, they have been caught shipping women and children for sex slavery, this is bad, but in comparison to the full magnitude of how many are taken is small fry.


And you have evidence of this ?

Right chaps, deleted lots of posts this morning to keep this thread on track.

@Barbell mafia

I agree with the concensous the video was in bad taste but name calling and bitching by all concerned doesnt help.

Removing it would be the right thing IMO but its your call.


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

I did not mean to cause offense, I am not playing down the seriousness f what has happened only mentioning that this does go on, I am not "left wing", both sides are funded and given orders by the same guys in charge,

I will link these pages, if you want evidence.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/3686173.stm

http://www.infowars.net/articles/january2007/030107UN_Sex.htm

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jan/15/bosnia-sex-trafficking-whistleblower

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child_sexual_abuse_by_UN_peacekeepers

This is just a small bit of what has been going on, again I am not trolling or trying to start a flame war, I do not have children myself, bit young but if i did I would want to know about this since a lot of children taken by CPS have turned up halfway around the world having been used by Saudi oil barons.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

nunchaku101 said:


> I gotta say that the UN and Halliburton have done a lot more, they have been caught shipping women and children for sex slavery, this is bad, but in comparison to the full magnitude of how many are taken is small fry.


GTFO!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

This is very disturbing for me as its my home town . I know the area like the back of my hand and there are hundreds of thousands of places u could hide something for ever. Poor April and the Jones family. Wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy's .


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

its all gone a little bit quiet, has there been no updates?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Was thinking this myself not much on the news about it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Traces of blood all over his house.

DNA in his house and on his clothes including groin area (fckin paedo cnut).

Skull bone fragments in the fireplace.

Burnt boning knife next to fireplace.

Police helicopter saw lots of smoke from chimney when they were looking for her.

He pleads not guilty and won't give the body up. In this case, life will mean life and like Huntley, Sutcliffe etc, he will get slashed, stabbed in jail. It isn't enough but hope he lives in life-long fear of the normal prisoners.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

when you move problem people like this to other parts of the uk..small villages ect,the authorities tend to

forget about them,like pedo's etc,they all end up re-offending at some point..ide like to know more about

this guys background and how he ended up in this village years ago..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How the f uck people can harm children I'll never be able to understand.

Do you think people like him ever have regrets about this stuff they do?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mal said:


> when you move problem people like this to other parts of the uk..small villages ect,the authorities tend to
> 
> forget about them,like pedo's etc,they all end up re-offending at some point..ide like to know more about
> 
> this guys background and how he ended up in this village years ago..


Agreed Mal, it seems easy and sensible for the authorities in different areas to track and keep tabs on these people but I reckon a lot of the data is lost in the system and also due to over-bureaucracy and downright incompetence (Baby P case proves this to be true).


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hasnt he said that he crushed her with the car by accident?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Traces of blood all over his house.
> 
> DNA in his house and on his clothes including groin area (fckin paedo cnut).
> 
> ...


Personally I think that it is impossible to "deter" psychopaths like this guy. The threat even of a death sentence is insufficient, and although we're all disgusted by the crime and try to imagine an adequate punishment or way of preventing such crimes I really do think that there isn't much we can do. Some people are just bad seeds and will do this stuff because it's in their nature.

Regarding Sutcliffe - he really got it bad in prison and is now nearly blind. I couldn't care less. He was/is a truly vicious and twisted psychopath who terrorised the UK back in the 70s. It was amazing how much damage he actually did before he was apprehended. Unfortunately the police didn't have the IT systems that they now have otherwise I'm sure they'd have caught him before and saved a few lives.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bashy said:


> Hasnt he said that he crushed her with the car by accident?


Yes, and then he cannnot remember what he did afterwards. He doesn't know what he done with the body etc.

Most implausible excuse I have ever heard and will be ripped apart by prosecution barristers.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

latblaster said:


> How the f uck people can harm children I'll never be able to understand.
> 
> Do you think people like him ever have regrets about this stuff they do?


no mate they were showing images of dead kids on his computer and other child porn,they said

he was nodding at the images with a strange look on his face,he needs the death sentence...

crime is out of control in the uk,we need to get tough and send a hard message out to these

monsters,ide build a nazi death camp and gas the fvcking lot of them.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes Mal we do "need to get tough" with them but then we'll get some poncy lawyer banging on about yuuman rights!

There should be a rehab prison for them, with strict rations earn every privelage like decent bog roll, make them do 10 hour working days.

And no sodding tv!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The best justice IMO is the middle eastern style of justice, some say its barbaric i think its needed in this world to scare scumbags like him into not commiting these kinds of offences


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

mal said:


> no mate they were showing images of dead kids on his computer and other child porn,they said
> 
> he was nodding at the images with a strange look on his face,he needs the death sentence...
> 
> ...


It is very difficult to deter these types of monsters and IMHO there is no way of sending out a "hard message" as you say. However in my opinion there are a few things which can and should be done to protect our kids (and not only kids, but all victims).

1) Sexually abused children need to be *very* closely followed by psychologist/psychiatrists to help them deal with their traumas and do not become future child abusers themselves.

2) Children and young adults who harm animals or display other signs of cruelty need to be closely watched. I realise that this sounds dumb, but bear in mind that many future killers exhibit the tendency to hard animals at a young age. As a former teacher I can honestly say that I've seen some kids who I just knew would turn out to be horrendous adults and often I was proven correct.

3) Monitoring of people who download or attempt to download child porn.

4) I also strongly believe that we need more police on the beat. In past years communities used to know the local police officers who were out on the beat and could easily report on unsavoury characters out on the prowl. Nowadays we seem to have lost this concept of police on the beat. They always seem to drive around in cars.

5) Long prison sentences for offenders. Not necessarily for rehabilitation, but to keep honest citizens safe. I also personally agree with the death penalty for severe crimes.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

From what he's saying it look like he killed her accidentally then tried to cover it up. Which could be explained by panic, however that still doesn't explain why he took her in the first place, and going by the fact that they found child porn on his computer I'm guessing he was going to sexually assault her in some way. Maybe he already did and that's why he doesn't want to give up the body. I think with him and people like him where there is no doubt whatsoever that he is the guilty party, that they should torture him until he talks, nothing gory, just a few things under the finger nails and in the knee's, then when he talks and they've got the body etc, they should just execute him and be done with it.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

In cases like this, where the DNA evidence points that she was in his house, I am all for waterboarding the truth out of people. Then death by extreme torture , the length of which is to be determined by the severity of the crime, in this case, 7 days.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

You see the human rights thing pop up in nearly every high profile court cases. Personally I think they wave their right to human rights goodbye when they enter someones property without consent, rape, murder and commit mass fraud, same with them radical preachers.

For the kid in Wales thing, I wish that everything will come to happen to him when he enters a shower in prison for the rest of his life. Solitary confinement with no tv, paper, books or anything.

Water and bread for every meal. Wishing for the death penalty I just think is too easy of an escape.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> From what he's saying it look like he killed her accidentally then tried to cover it up. Which could be explained by panic, however that still doesn't explain why he took her in the first place, and going by the fact that they found child porn on his computer I'm guessing he was going to sexually assault her in some way. Maybe he already did and that's why he doesn't want to give up the body. I think with him and people like him where there is no doubt whatsoever that he is the guilty party, that they should torture him until he talks, nothing gory, just a few things under the finger nails and in the knee's, then when he talks and they've got the body etc, they should just execute him and be done with it.


Mike,

Very strong for you but cannot argue with any of it TBH.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Mike,
> 
> Very strong for you but cannot argue with any of it TBH.


As a father of 3 girls I have to say that this type of thing really grips my sh1t!! I understand that some people can't help their feelings, although an attraction to a girl that young I don't get, but acting on those feelings is what is wrong and needs dealing with. Fvck wasting money and keeping him in jail, do all it takes to find the body and then execute him.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bridger gets life meaning life, found guilty via unanimous decision by jury, DNA evidence, sick images on PC etc etc.

There is no doubt that this cnut is guilty and is a waste of life.

I am usually reserved on this kind of thing but he deserves the death penalty, without doubt. The gimp won't tell parents where the body is - torture him until he reveals this and then bullet in head. Job done.

BTW, I have a 5yo daughter.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Bridger gets life meaning life, found guilty via unanimous decision by jury, DNA evidence, sick images on PC etc etc.
> 
> There is no doubt that this cnut is guilty and is a waste of life.
> 
> ...


I have just said the exact same thing. He's admitted killing her so he should be told "tell us where the body is or we WILL torture you". The proceed to pull out finger nails. Cut off digits, use a bullwhip on him etc etc. keep going till the body is found and then a bullet to the head to save some taxpayer money!!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

This country needs to re-think/change the way they deal with these monsters. Murders an Innocent child, refuses to tell the police where the body is as he "can't remember/blacked out" or whatever pathetic excuse he used.

Sure he'll get beat the crap out of in the jail by the officers, but that means nothing...he'll still be sitting on the xbox at night in his cell, watching TV, fed 3 meals a day. Makes me sick.

The most appropriate way IMO isn't capital punishment - murder/lethal injection/firing line...na that would be too easy. Daily torture would be more suitable towards these monsters


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Bridger gets life meaning life, found guilty via unanimous decision by jury, DNA evidence, sick images on PC etc etc.
> 
> There is no doubt that this cnut is guilty and is a waste of life.
> 
> ...


Living in Wales this has dominated our news and an unscheduled wales this week documentary was on last night. Listening to what happened was horrible, he'd previously worked in an abattoir an had knives in his house, he had a washing machine in his bathroom and the whole house smelt of bleach and cleaning products. They found a pool of her blood in the carpet next to his huge wood burner fire. Found skull fragments of the child in the fires ashes and found a piece of bone in the waste disposal. Obvious he did what he did to her then chopped her up and burnt the remains.

Found pornographic images of children on his pc. Pictures of April, her sisters and other local children. Pictures of other child murder victims like Holly wells and Jessica chapman. Pictures of corpses.

He was a very very sick individual but being killed now would be too much of a release for him. I think he should serve his full life sentence in prison but not on a nonces wing, in with all the main inmates where everyday he should live in fear of being attacked.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I would keep people like this in a constant state of misery, using psychological torture & food deprivation.

Then every so often, treat him normally for a few days perhaps & then revert back to the harsh means.

He would then reflect on his crimes which I would hope cause him extreme distress.

On the other hand though isn't this just doing to him what he has done to others, & therefore we may then be percieved as being no better than him?

Nope...let Mikep deal with him. Just give this person a quick death, best solution.


----------

